# Interracial marriage



## Grillsy

I'll admit this purely out of curiosity.
Considering that I am white and my wife is Hispanic and we are both Reformed, I was wondering just how many interracial/inter-ethnic couples are on the PB?

I have been trying to make a pic of my wife and me my avatar...yet somehow the photo resolution is never that great we end pixelated and resembling Nintendo characters.

Oh and that is not her in the picture. That was my umm...makeup lady.


----------



## BobVigneault

I am against humans marrying Nintendo characters; that's where I draw the line.


----------



## Andres

Woohoo! Right here! I am hispanic and my wife is white. (you probably can't really tell from my avatar).
We are also both reformed and I have to make a note of observation, minorities are certainly the minority in reformed churches. Sorry if this is a blanket statement, it is just my observation. Oh well, I really don't care as white, black, brown - if they are of the Lord's they are my brother and sister in Christ!


----------



## tlharvey7

i am white and my wife is portugese/russian (yea... i am a glutton for punishment)


----------



## Hamalas

I come from an inter-ethnic family. My dad is from Indiana and my mom is from South Carolina.


----------



## he beholds

My husband is a redhead...that has to count for something


----------



## TrueConvert

he beholds said:


> My husband is a redhead...that has to count for something



I'm African American and my wife is white.....
There ya go! lol


----------



## Ivan

I'm from Mars, wife from Venus.


----------



## Peairtach

I'm mixed Nordic, Celtic (Gaelic and Brythonic), and maybe some Anglo-Saxon.

I.e. I'm pure Scots.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

my mom is full mexican my dad is full german so i'm a beanerschnitzel and my wife is white.


----------



## raekwon

TrueConvert said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is a redhead...that has to count for something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm African American and my wife is white.....
> There ya go! lol
Click to expand...


Same here.


----------



## ubermadchen

I'm a product of a mixed marriage. My mother is full filipina and my dad is Italian-American. I expect, should I marry, that I'll also marry outside my race, whatever that means.


----------



## LawrenceU

There is only one race of humans on this planet 

I reckon the argument could be made that there are two races: Adamic Redeemed and Adamic Unredeemed.


----------



## TrueConvert

LawrenceU said:


> There is only one race of humans on this planet
> 
> I reckon the argument could be made that there are two races: Adamic Redeemed and Adamic Unredeemed.



Which is a great segue into Thabiti Anyabwile's sermon on "Bearing the Image" from T4G a couple years ago. Excellent treatment on "race" as a social construct more than a biological one.
Listen Here


----------



## TimV

Under Biblical law the concern seems to be more cultural. Definitely not racial:



> Deu 23:7 "You shall not abhor an Edomite, for he is your brother. You shall not abhor an Egyptian, because you were a sojourner in his land.
> Deu 23:8 Children born to them in the third generation may enter the assembly of the LORD.



So Edomites, which were Semites and Egyptians who were African are under the same law, that they get full citizenship rights after they've been culturally assimilated.


----------



## timmopussycat

I'm Canadian of Scottish, Irish, French and Dutch ancestry. My wife, the Orchid Lady is a Singaporean whose parents immigrated from China.


----------



## Marrow Man

My ancestors were English and my wife's were Scottish. That's a tough one.


----------



## AThornquist

Repre5entYHWH said:


> my mom is full mexican my dad is full german so i'm a beanerschnitzel and my wife is white.


----------



## Zenas

I'm convinced children whose parents come from vastly different ethnic backgrounds turn out better physically. Alas, I married a white woman. (She actually may have a decent amount of Native American, but her mom was adopted so we only guess.)


----------



## Grillsy

Much more activity on this thread than what I thought.


----------



## yeutter

I am a Swabian Deutscher my wife is Brahman Nepalese. Actually we are not interracial since we are both Aryan.
Should we define races in terms of descent from Shem, Ham and Japheth instead of the racial categories usually applied?


----------



## JML

Add us to the list as well. My wife is Hispanic and I am white.


----------



## Brian Withnell

I'm male, my wife is female. That is about as different as you can get.


----------



## OPC'n

I'm Irish, Scottish, Cherokee, English... how's that for a mixed marriage(s)?


----------



## Knoxienne

Bill and I are definitely a rainbow of diversity. He's left handed and I'm right handed, he's a math and science person and I'm a language and literatures person, etc.


----------



## Houchens

Irish, English,Dutch and Cherokee...that's how the Lord has created me! How's that for diversity?!


----------



## Berean

I do Word, my wife does Excel. She was Methodist, I was Catholic. Such diversity.


----------



## OPC'n

Houchens said:


> Irish, English,Dutch and Cherokee...that's how the Lord has created me! How's that for diversity?!



Looks like you've got some good blood in ya!


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan

I'm what we call in Hawaii "hapa-haole" (mixed race, literally "part-white"), being Native Hawaiian and Caucasian (Irish, Scottish, English and Swiss-Italian). My wife is a _yon-sei_ (meaning a fourth-generation Japanese in Hawaii).

We have two adopted children. The older one is Korean (born in Pusan), the younger is hapa-haole (Japanese and Caucasian).

A lot of families in Hawaii are mixed race, so we really don't stick out at all.


----------



## Ivan

OPC'n said:


> I'm Irish, Scottish, Cherokee, English... how's that for a mixed marriage(s)?



I forgot...during my vacation when visiting my aunt I confirmed that I have Cherokee blood...along with German and Irish (and maybe English).


----------



## Athaleyah

Adding us... I am white (mixed Western European ancestry) and my husband is Asian (Japanese).


----------



## Montanablue

I may be soon...


----------



## Mayflower

Im dutch, my wife is Indian.


----------



## Andres

Montanablue said:


> I may be soon...



oh yeah? who do you have your eye on?


----------



## (^^)Regin

Ivan said:


> I'm from Mars, wife from Venus.


----------



## shelly

*only one race anyway*

I love the material that Answers in Genesis puts out. Here is a short video on the genetics of one race.

Genetics?it confirms only one race!: Volume 88 - Answers in Genesis


----------



## nasa30

On this subject, Here is a great sermon on the table of nations from Voddie Baucham.


----------



## Michael

My wife says I'm black. I haven't had the heart to tell her yet, so let's keep it quiet...


----------



## Megan Mozart

Michael Turner said:


> My wife says I'm black. I haven't had the heart to tell her yet, so let's keep it quiet...



That is a super cute picture!!


----------



## Jim Peet

I married a German !!! 

there is but one race of humans:

Are There Really Different Races? - Answers in Genesis


----------



## Houchens

OPC'n said:


> Houchens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irish, English,Dutch and Cherokee...that's how the Lord has created me! How's that for diversity?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you've got some good blood in ya!
Click to expand...


So it seems...as do you! Must be where our "good taste" comes from!!


----------



## Skyler

The best I can say is, my mom's family is mostly Germanic and my dad's family is mostly English. There seems to be quite a variety of other ethnicities as well, though, so I think I can say that I am 100% American.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

I'm a Jew and my wife is a Greek (Cypriot). One race but different _ethnos_.


----------



## OPC'n

Ivan said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Irish, Scottish, Cherokee, English... how's that for a mixed marriage(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot...during my vacation when visiting my aunt I confirmed that I have Cherokee blood...along with German and Irish (and maybe English).
Click to expand...


Oh, all kinds of good blood going on here!


----------



## kvanlaan

Me: 100% Frisian, brown/gray hair, hazel eyes.
Elizabeth: Mostly Cherokee Indian, basic American mutt, blonde hair, blue eyes
Children: Multi-racial


----------



## Andres

This poll never asked what your heritage/background was. If you are white and married a white person, there is absolutely nothign wrong with that, but sorry, for the purposes of this thread that is not an "interracial marriage".


----------



## Edward

Montanablue said:


> I may be soon...



Something you need to share with us?


----------



## kvanlaan

> This poll never asked what your heritage/background was. If you are white and married a white person, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, but sorry, for the purposes of this thread that is not an "interracial marriage".



So then it is about skin color, not race?


----------



## Andres

kvanlaan said:


> This poll never asked what your heritage/background was. If you are white and married a white person, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, but sorry, for the purposes of this thread that is not an "interracial marriage".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is about surface color, not race?
Click to expand...


I am not sure how to answer this question, but I guess we would have to define race for each persons answer. My interpretation is that a person who gets on here and says, "oh I have german ancestors and my wife has irish ancestors" they are typically both white Americans and I do not consider that "interracial".


----------



## Montanablue

kvanlaan said:


> This poll never asked what your heritage/background was. If you are white and married a white person, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, but sorry, for the purposes of this thread that is not an "interracial marriage".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is about skin color, not race?
Click to expand...


I think there's a difference between ethnicity and race. Ethnicity refers to ethnic group - Irish, Polish, Italian, Mexican, Russian, West African etc. Race refers to skin color - black, white, Asian etc. Someone can correct if I'm wrong, but I think that's the general understanding.

-----Added 10/15/2009 at 08:33:32 EST-----



Edward said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something you need to share with us?
Click to expand...


Well, we're still in talks. But I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## kvanlaan

My family is been documented Frisian for well over 500 years, which makes me racially Northern-European (and severely inbred!), as I am the first generation born abroad. My wife's grandmother is mostly Cherokee, the rest is a blend, so she is of a different race. We are thus interracial, terminologically speaking. But to someone looking at only skin color, we are a WASP-ish couple. Racially, though, we are likely as distant as you and your wife.



> Race refers to skin color - black, white, Asian etc.



Race describes biological descent. Ethnicity describes cultural heritage.

-----Added 10/15/2009 at 08:45:24 EST-----

Or, as someone else puts it:

"Ethnicity refers to selected cultural and sometimes physical characteristics used to classify people into groups or categories considered to be significantly different from others.

A race is a biological subspecies, or variety of a species, consisting of a more or less distinct population with anatomical traits that distinguish it clearly from other races"

*I do realize that I'm sort of being difficult.*


----------



## Jennie

*Us too!*

I'm all British Isles, with ancestors from England, Ireland, Scotland, and Wales.

My husband's ancestors were from Scotland, England, France, Bavaria (Jewish), and Pawnee. 

We both love ****-a-leekie soup and the roasted Indian corn available only at pow-wows. When I speak to him in Scots Gaelic he gets totally confused. Fortunately for me, he doesn't know much Pawnee.

-----Added 10/15/2009 at 08:51:03 EST-----

There is a delicious soup from Scotland which combines chicken, leeks, thyme, and pepper. A few people add prunes, but I never do. According to legend, the chicken chosen for the soup was the male chicken who lost the last male chicken fight. That's the true name of the soup; it has to do with the gender of the chicken. Good grief. I hope this makes sense. I don't want everyone to think I write bad words on the board. I'm just used to calling the soup by its common, centuries old name: male chicken-a-leekie.


----------



## MarieP

Some of my relatives from a century or so ago married within the family. I just learned this. So that's why I'm the way I am...


----------



## Edward

Andres said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This poll never asked what your heritage/background was. If you are white and married a white person, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, but sorry, for the purposes of this thread that is not an "interracial marriage".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is about surface color, not race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure how to answer this question, but I guess we would have to define race for each persons answer. My interpretation is that a person who gets on here and says, "oh I have german ancestors and my wife has irish ancestors" they are typically both white Americans and I do not consider that "interracial".
Click to expand...


The problem starts with the original post, since Hispanic isn't a race.


----------



## MarieP

Jennie said:


> I'm all British Isles, with ancestors from England, Ireland, Scotland, and Wales.
> 
> My husband's ancestors were from Scotland, England, France, Bavaria (Jewish), and Pawnee.
> 
> We both love ****-a-leekie soup and the roasted Indian corn available only at pow-wows. When I speak to him in Scots Gaelic he gets totally confused. Fortunately for me, he doesn't know much Pawnee.
> 
> -----Added 10/15/2009 at 08:51:03 EST-----
> 
> There is a delicious soup from Scotland which combines chicken, leeks, thyme, and pepper. A few people add prunes, but I never do. According to legend, the chicken chosen for the soup was the male chicken who lost the last male chicken fight. That's the true name of the soup; it has to do with the gender of the chicken. Good grief. I hope this makes sense. I don't want everyone to think I write bad words on the board. I'm just used to calling the soup by its common, centuries old name: male chicken-a-leekie.



It must be an automatic filter...

-----Added 10/15/2009 at 09:11:26 EST-----

So if I ask about how many times the **** crowed before midnight or whether it was one ass or two that Jesus rode upon... Profanity filters are weird like that because they don't take context into account (how could they?)


----------



## kvanlaan

> The problem starts with the original post, since Hispanic isn't a race.



But I don't doubt that society at large thinks that it is. I think it is one of those terms that has evolved over time.


----------



## Edward

Montanablue said:


> Well, we're still in talks. But I'll keep everyone updated.



You do know that guys hate that, don't you? 

To be fair about it, what does your brother think of the situation?

And, finally, isn't this a public forum? Do we need to go through and delete some of these posts?

-----Added 10/15/2009 at 09:25:10 EST-----



kvanlaan said:


> The problem starts with the original post, since Hispanic isn't a race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't doubt that society at large thinks that it is. I think it is one of those terms that has evolved over time.
Click to expand...


You don't think society would notice the difference between an Afro-Cuban or Brazilian and someone of predominately German heritage from Argentina?


----------



## Andres

Montanablue said:


> I think there's a difference between ethnicity and race. Ethnicity refers to ethnic group - Irish, Polish, Italian, Mexican, Russian, West African etc. Race refers to skin color - black, white, Asian etc. Someone can correct if I'm wrong, but I think that's the general understanding.



Yes, this is the definition I was referring to. Thank you. 



Edward said:


> The problem starts with the original post, since Hispanic isn't a race.



maybe not, but anyone with a shred of common sense would have known what the TS was referring to considering the context of his question/post.


----------



## Montanablue

> You do know that guys hate that, don't you?
> 
> To be fair about it, what does your brother think of the situation?
> 
> And, finally, isn't this a public forum? Do we need to go through and delete some of these posts?



I was being tongue in cheek... Keeping everyone updated is actually the opposite of what I'll be doing.

Sorry to derail the thread.

Edit: I feel like I should clarify, since apparently my comment (which was made jokingly) was misinterpreted

- I am in a serious relationship and the subject of marriage has been discussed, which is why I said we were "in talks." I was joking - something I sometimes do with less success than others.

- My boyfriend would not mind me mentioning this in a public forum - all of our friends and family know what's going on, its common knowledge.

- If my brother had a concern about our relationship, I would welcome hearing it. (And he knows that)


----------



## kvanlaan

> You don't think society would notice the difference between an Afro-Cuban or Brazilian and someone of predominately German heritage from Argentina?



Yes, most certainly. Jus' sayin', the terminology didn't fit.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

My understanding is there is but one race, the human race (of one blood); when the nations were divided we became a variety of peoples; one of the Biblical terms is _ethnos_, as in "nation [_ethnos_] shall rise against nation" (Matt 24:7), and God "hath made of one blood all nations [_ethnos_] of men for to dwell on all the face of the earth" (Acts 17:26), etc.

Even _within_ one country _ethnos_ may rise against _ethnos_ (people-group against people-group) as we have seen all too often, even in our own day.

The Biblical distinctions pertain not to cultural differences but to differing people-groups. I prefer the Biblical understanding; I am one race with my African, Latin, Asian, Native American etc brethren, though of a different _ethnos_ — and we _all_ are "of one blood".

I realize there are different definitions. I hold the Biblical one to be the true one.


----------



## nicnap

Repre5entYHWH said:


> my mom is full mexican my dad is full german so i'm a beanerschnitzel and my wife is white.



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...............hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! *sniff* Whew, that was good.


----------



## TimV

We all hold the Biblical definition to be the true one, but that doesn't mean we all hold to the Biblical definition.



> Ezr 9:2 For they have taken some of their daughters to be wives for themselves and for their sons, so that the *holy race* has mixed itself with the peoples of the lands. And in this faithlessness the hand of the officials and chief men has been foremost."



You could translate that "holy seed" but translating that "holy ethnic group" is cumbersome. There's nothing wrong with the term interracial. It's a term accepted everywhere in the English speaking world.



> Act 7:19 He dealt shrewdly with *our race* and forced our fathers to expose their infants, so that they would not be kept alive.



Our people, our kindred, our race, yes, but our ethnic group? It just doesn't flow.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Indeed, I would agree with you, Tim, that "ethnic group" would be poor linguistically. My point is that the Greek _ethnos_ refers to a people group rather than a race (as it is poorly used everywhere in the English-speaking world). We are one race, the human. 

Peter wrote a "holy _ethnos_ - holy nation" in 1 Pet 2:9, and Daniel a "holy people" in Daniel 12:7 and 8:24.

If we accept that we are different "races" as it is understood by "racists", we acknowledge the false distinction they make to promote the division they thrive on.

Of course, you could legitimately hold your view without being racist, as many do. I prefer my approach. Language can be changed, and new or narrower meanings given to words.


----------

